# Ice thickness Information on the entire Missouri river



## KiteND (Dec 3, 2006)

I am looking for Ice thickness Information on the entire Missouri river from Williston to the South Dakota border. Does anyone know where to find this information? Any sections of the river are helpful the more information the better.

Thank you,
Current project
www.snowkiting.com/ToCrossTheMoon


----------



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

Did you ever find the Ice info. I'm also looking for info


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

At Ft. Yates in the backwater behind a bar its about 8-10 inches.


----------

